# DNA Samples needed for Mega E research



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

This is from a FB post I received on my feed today. Thought I'd pass the request along here as well. 


Anyone out there have a GSD with congenital megaesophagus? If so, you can help researchers better understand this disease. Sarah has asked that we post this...her email address is included. The study will be posted on their website, and we have SGSR Phoenix alumni who will be participating. Thanks!

ATTENTION GSD OWNERS!!!
I am a graduate student in Dr. Leigh Anne Clark’s Canine Genetics Laboratory at Clemson University, where we are researching the genetic basis of megaesophagus.

For our study, we are in need of blood samples from purebred German Shepherd Dogs diagnosed with idiopathic (not due to PRAA) megaesophagus as a puppy via barium radiograph. FedEx shipping expenses will be covered.

For more details please email me at [email protected]


----------

